# Is there a specific factory ammo brand your Glock won't eat?



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

So far my Glock 35 has eaten every type of ammo brand out there...even quality reloaded ammo and with no problems!

So I ask, is there a specific ammo brand that your Glock won't take?

If so, I'll go buy 50 rounds and try them on my Glock.

Glocks are the most reliable pistolas out there!

Yes, this is a Glock love moment.


----------



## PanaDP (Jul 20, 2007)

Not to belittle your Glock but I have owned 4 different pistols from 3 different manufacturers and they all shot whatever I loaded in them. 

I'm of the opinion that a pistol, in good working condition, is essentially as reliable as the next. Every rule has to have an exception that defines it, though.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

My Glocks have also eaten everything I've fed them. But as *PanaDP* points out, this isn't unique among _modern_ pistols.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

> Is there a specific factory ammo brand your Glock won't eat?


Not that I know of. Glock(s).


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> So far my Glock 35 has eaten every type of ammo brand out there...even quality reloaded ammo and with no problems!
> 
> So I ask, is there a specific ammo brand that your Glock won't take?
> 
> ...


You realize the person in your avatar is holding an HK, right?:smt082:smt033


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

LOL! I'll change it...but I just can't find a cool Glock pic.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

They suffer from lead poisoning so jacketed bullets are best.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

Both my Glock 23 (.40 Cal) and my Springfield XD9 will eat anything you feed them. No problem ever!


----------

